# Father's Day and we need a new grill -- and advice!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My husband just announced that for Father's Day, he'd like a new grill--never mind that I already bought him a Father's Day present. Whatever...our present grill, a Weber, has just about given up the ghost. I'd estimate that it's about 15 years old and we use it year round, so it's certainly been reliable.

Given our good experience, I'm inclined to go with a Weber again, but I'd be open to suggestions for other brands from folks here. Also, for those who have Webers what model do you have? Pros and cons?

We'd be getting a gas grill, not charcoal. We don't have a natural gas line on our street but we have a big propane tank (I believe they call it a "pig") that the grill (and gas stove and gas logs) are hooked up to (we don't have a little tank for the grill). Is there a difference between liquid propane and natural gas? I see that some grills are designed for "NG," just wondering what would be different about those.

Looking at the Weber models I see they have the Spirit, Genesis, and Summit. It looks like the Spirit is too small and lacking features (my husband likes having a side burner) but I don't know that we need to go all the way to the Summit. 

Advice and comments are wanted and appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Leslie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely Weber.  We've had ours about 15 years, still works great.  I think it's a Genesis model. Had to replace the bars but that was easy and it's practically as good as new.

As I understand it, they're built to take propane.  If they say "NG" they're either designed for it from the get-go, or are built so they can be easily converted to natural gas if you have a gas line at your house.  My brother and some friends of ours both did that and are quite happy with it.  No risk of running out of gas before your roast is done.

If having a propane tank for household appliances is fairly standard in the area, I'd ask at Home Depot or, better yet, a local grill seller, to see if what you have will work.  Don't see why it wouldn't, but you'd want to ask, and find out how you get it plumbed in.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Ann.

My one hour of research has me leaning towards the Genesis 330. I can buy it at Amazon and if I use my Amazon card, I can get an extra 20% off. No sales tax and no shipping!

We have propane but it's a big tank (100 lbs or 100 gallons, however they measure it). The current grill is hooked up to the tank and my husband knows how to do it. My question was, is there a difference between natural gas that comes in through a line on the street (which we don't have) and propane that comes in a tank? Or are they the same thing, just different storage/delivery systems?

L


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

We got the Weber Genesis special edition for each other for Christmas - the one with the side burner and cabinet. But it holds a tank in the cabinet. I'm sure they have one without the tank hole for those with direct lines to Propane and natural gas. We absolutely love ours.

The key difference between propane and natural gas is propane is stored as a liquid and natural gas storage varies. Here's a good description of the differences:

Natural gas is made up of several gases including propane, butane, ethane and mostly consists of methane. While propane is a part of natural gas in its raw state, it is a hydrocarbon separated from the other gases at gas processing facilities. The propane that is separated during this process is stored and sold to propane dealers for end use by consumers. The comparison of propane vs. natural gas is widely used in applications for vehicles and residential fuel supply. Also, while propane is stored as a liquid, natural gas can be stored as liquefied natural gas (LNG), compressed natural gas (CNG) and in its uncompressed form, which is just referred to as "natural gas".

_Modified to add: _ The inclusion of side burners really depends on where you're located. If you're in a region that is prone to weather events that can cause power outages and you don't have a stove that operates on gas burners - then it's a life saver.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My question was, is there a difference between natural gas that comes in through a line on the street (which we don't have) and propane that comes in a tank? Or are they the same thing, just different storage/delivery systems?


They're not the same. Propane has a lower vapor pressure than does NG, so the pressure regulators and orifices are different. Propane is also heavier than air while natural gas is lighter. Why you'd care about that, I haven't a clue.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

We have a Weber Genesis Silver. It is probably about the same age as Leslie's. It never fails, but if I got a new one, I would get one with 3 burners, not 2. I think indirect heat works better with 3 burners. I would also get as many BTUs as I can. Propane is definately different than natural gas. We have a big propane tank for our fireplace, but the Weber has its own separate tank. 

I don't have any side burners on our Weber. Don't think I would ever use them......nevermind that I am not the BBQer in the house. I suppose they would come in handy if you want to keep basting with a warm sauce. 

One thing we have learned is to let the store put it together for you. It usually only costs $10 or so. However, if you order from Amazon, I guess you will not have that option.

One of the handiest things we have for our Weber is the smoker box. We have a separate smoker, but it is much easier to just soak wood chips and put the box on the burners. 

Good luck and let us know what you end up with.  j


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> They're not the same. Propane has a lower vapor pressure than does NG, so the pressure regulators and orifices are different. Propane is also heavier than air while natural gas is lighter. Why you'd care about that, I haven't a clue.




As Jeff says, the main thing is to know they're different. The practical result is that they require different connections. So you want to make sure that you have the proper one for the fuel you're using.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I have the gas problem sorted out. Now the question is: a colored one or stainless steel. Thoughts?

L


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm, let me know what you get Leslie.  I have an older Weber.  The grill and the bars have all rusted out and I am trying to decide whether it is worthy putting money into this old one.  The Webers are quite expensive, but I wouldn't be without anything else.  Ordering from Amazon is tempting, however, I pay tax in NYS and I also could never put it together myself.  My tank has expired also, I believe, and I can't tell if the bottom wall of the grill is in good shape or not.  I suppose I need to take it apart and poke at it a bit.  I believe I was looking at the 330 myself online recently.  Lowe's had a special over Memorial Day weekend that they would deliver (and maybe assemble?) for free.  A new Weber would be a major investment for me at this point, but I do use it year round.  It's a bit sheltered so I have never covered it up with a cover and it is showing its age!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Corky,

Like I said, our Weber is maybe 15 years old? Might be more...I bought it when we had a freezer plan (American Frozen Foods) and we got it through them so I don't remember exactly when I purchased it. Also, because it was the "special" grill through AFF I don't know what model it is, but reading up on grills, it seems like it is a Genesis-type Weber. 

We live in Maine and it is outside (obviously) so it gets snowed on, rained on, hurricaned on...we have a cover and overall, it's held up well. We've replaced the flavor bars over the years. The electronic ignition went years ago. Now my husband tells me that two of the burners won't light so we think it's time to replace the entire unit. But it has worked well and so I am inclined to get another Weber. For years, it held the temperature so well we used it as an oven. We've roasted numerous Thanksgiving turkeys and Christmas roast beefs on it with great success. It is only recently that it has not been reliable.

Reading reviews, it seems like you can spend the money to get a Weber and count on it for 10, 15, 20 years...or buy something cheaper at Home Depot and be replacing it every 4-5 years. Sounds like, either way, you'll spend the same amount of $$.

L


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Leslie,
I think mine is closer to 20 years.  I have never replaced a thing on it,although the grill now has a big hole in it and the flavorizor bars are suddently in pieces.  I can still cook a turkey in it and all three burners light.  The heating is a little uneven on one side, but it's been that way for years.  I have literally not put a penny in this thing since I purchased it close to 20 years ago.  I have cooked prime rib, turkey, burgers, steaks, salmon on a plank, veggies, potatos, you name it.  I do not have a side burner though.  I think I might like one of those for those really hot  summer (no central air) days and for those winter days when I don't have power which seems to happen several times a year and can last for several days to a week in a freak storm.  A new Weber is definitely on my wish list.  I should go look on Amazon just to compare prices.  I already know mine will come from Lowes or True Value Hardware, though, whoever offers me the best deal.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe the current issue of Consumer Reports has an article comparing grills.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I have the gas problem sorted out. Now the question is: a colored one or stainless steel. Thoughts?
> 
> L


Ours is the green.  Both are styling but we went with the green because it was the floor model and put together nicely. They even brought it to the house and helped my husband get it on the deck. We got it at our local hardware store - so the personal touch was very nice and something you won't get with places like Home Depot.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I will probably buy the green one myself if I end up taking the plunge for a new Weber.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I decided to go with the stainless steel Genesis.



I cashed in all my points and gift certificates and saved $430 which made this feel like a bargain. LOL.

The air freight man delivered it just a little while ago. Looks like my husband has his project for the weekend!










L


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Shiny in a box.   

And that's a good amount of savings.  

Enjoy it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I am very pleased with saving so much...I read somewhere that Weber grills never go on sale so I was glad to be able to create my own sale...LOL.

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

At the end of the year, Home Depot often has some on sale.
My Genesis Silver is a wonderful unit - the key thing is to have stainless "burners".
And I prefer the porcelainized cast iron grids.

Have replaced a few parts over the years to keep a good thing going.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The one we got does have the stainless burners and the porcelain grids.

I am looking forward to getting this put together today!

L


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

hmmm, pretty.  Wish I had that amount of points and gift certificates.  I have never replaced a thing.  How can I figure out if I should replace the grill or just parts.  I know I need a tank, grids and the flavorizers.  But I don't know if the rest of the grill is sound or not.  The grids and flavorizers have fallen practically apart on me.  They just wore right through I guess.  Porcelain doesn't rust so it's not rust.  I have not done any maintenance on th grill except to occasionally wash it down.  I have had it since the early or mid 1990's.  So I'm thinking I would probably have to put several hundred into grids, flavorizors, tank.  Vs. the larger Genesis. I don't need a side burner, but it might be nice.  Just trying to figure if I would be throwing away money to fix it and save several hundred vs. do the outlay.  I am at a point where I soon will not be able to use it.  All three burners light and work fine.  The edges of the grill don't heat as well as the center.  But he thermometer still works and the thing heats up all the way and cools down to 350 at medium indirect.  

Decisions, decisions, especially since I am a bit broke, want an ipad 3, an iphone in the Fall, and really need a new Apple laptop (which I may have put money into that is now not worth the return).

Advice appreciated.  I guess it's ok to hijack Leslies thread as it's on the same subject and hers is delivered.  Tel me if not.
Leslie, I hope the assembly goes smoothly and enjoy the grill.  I may have to ask if you will have your hubby stop by here and assemble for me.  Do you still go to Utica to visit your daughter or did she graduate?
Paula


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

According to Amazon, you could get Flavorizer bars, new stainless steel burners, and a new grate for $119...that's certainly a lot less than a new grill.

http://www.amazon.com/Weber-7536-Flavorizer-Bars/dp/B000WEKLV2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339854439&sr=8-1&keywords=flavorizer+bars

Maybe that's all you need to do? I'm definitely not an expert on this but maybe others will chime in.

My husband is a "use it until it is on its last legs" type of guy so when he said the grill needed replacing, I believed him. I know we have gotten new flavorizer bars in the past...not sure if we've gotten new burners. The ignition system went years ago and he's been lighting it with a match. I looked at it last night and it has 20 years of grease and gunk and really is kind of gross. It will be nice to have something new and shiny.

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The older porcelain-coated metal flavor bars and grids were given to cracking and peeling the porcelain coating.
Then the metal rusted.
There are stainless steel flavor bars - good idea for the replacements.
And the new cast iron grids have the porcelain "impregnated" somehow - should last longer.

I agree that the replacement kit should make it "like new" with a lot of soap and water applied to the old unit.
Definitely less expensive than a new grill.  As long as the hoses are good - you would be ready to go.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We've gotten to the swearing point of the grill assembly. Time for me to make some lunch and get DH a beer...LOL.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We've gotten to the swearing point of the grill assembly.


When I reach that point I read the directions.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> When I reach that point I read the directions.


Funny thing, he brought the directions to lunch.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

All finished! We christened it last night with chicken...very yummy. The kids are coming over for Father's Day and bringing kebabs.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Seen at Home Depot...I'm am so pleased with my bargain basement price!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> All finished! We christened it last night with chicken...very yummy. The kids are coming over for Father's Day and bringing kebabs.


Wow! Very nice. Big difference between that and the old one. The old one looks just like mine.
Paula


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

We just got my dad the CHAR-BROIL CLASSIC 59G4CB MODEL 463210312 He loves it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

So I came across a forum on restoring old Webers and one guy pulled my model off the curb and it looked even worse than mine does and he restored it to brand spanking new looking.  I mean shiny right down to the emblem.  Nothing I could do myself.  So I was trying to decide if it would be worth trying to find somebody to do something on a lesser scale and whether that would really save me money by the time I paid someone to work on it.  I was mulling it over and decided to cook out for the second time this week.  However, I was feeling just a tad nervous as in the forum I had read that burners need to be replaced every few years and mine is as old as the Weber which is about 19 years as near as I can tell.  

SO I fired up the grill tonight to cook a steak and the thing goes out on me.  I started it again (electronic ignition still works, I have never put a single penny into this grill), and I notice a fire along the left side of the grill and I don't think that is supposed to be there and that is where the flavorizors are in pieces and there is a big hole in my grill plate.  I hear a whistling noise and now I was getting concerned.  I put my ear closer to the gas tank and it gets louder.  So I was examining the hose (that has never been replaced) and there is a hole in it.  And I mean a hole, not a split.  SO I turned the grill and the gas off.  That grill is done for.  I am going to be buying a new grill, hopefully a Weber.  This really scared me and I realized I was playing with fire and could have blown myself and my house up.  Not good.  But at least I got my answer, loud and clear.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, Paula, I am glad you are safe! Good luck with grill shopping and keep us posted.

I wonder if a Weber-restorer would be interested in our old grill? How would I find such a person?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I put an ad on Craigslist. We'll see if there are any Weber grill restorers in my neck of the woods.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, this is amazing! And I have to thank Paula for letting me know there are Weber grill restorers out there!

I put my ad up on Craigslist at 11:02 am. At 12:46 pm I received an email from Roy saying he was interested. He came over at 5:30, looked at the grill, handed me $50 and now it's gone!

I suggested this to my husband last night at dinner and he looked at me like I was crazy. He said, "I'll give you 3 weeks to get rid of it." I found it a new home (better than "getting rid of") in 6 hours...LOL.

I told the new owner he should join one of the restoration forums and post before and after pictures...

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Well, this is amazing! And I have to thank Paula for letting me know there are Weber grill restorers out there!
> 
> I put my ad up on Craigslist at 11:02 am. At 12:46 pm I received an email from Roy saying he was interested. He came over at 5:30, looked at the grill, handed me $50 and now it's gone!
> 
> ...


True to form, it is a Weber rescue!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow Leslie, good to know. I was thinking I would have to put mine on the street and hope for the best.  But Craig's list here I come.  So Lowe's has free assembly but not delivery.  I don't have access to a truck, so am going to have to have it delivered.

Does anyone know what the "sear burner" is?  I think it's in addition to the three burners and the side burner as it's listed separately.  Costs more too. Leslie did you buy the Genesis 330?  Some Genesis don't have numbers after tham.  Some have 310, which I think is just without the side burner.  I covet that stainless model, but that baby is expensive.  I don't think Home Depot is selling Weber's anymore.

Oh , I have to get one in here soon.  But I haven't had time to talk with any stores.  there are at least three that carry them around here.  Lowes and two indies.

Yes, Leslie, I think I am very fortunate I did not blow myself up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Paula,

Our new grill has a sear burner. Supposedly it's a burner that heats up really hot really fast and you can use it to make sear marks on your steak or tuna or whatever. We haven't used it yet. It can also be used as a fourth burner, but since this grill heats up to 700 in < 5 min with just 3 burners, not sure why I'd need the sear burner.

Yes, we got the Genesis S-330. S for stainless steel. It seems that the differences between the 310 and 330 are:


310 has porcelain coated Flavorizer bars and grate; 330 has stainless steel.
330 has a side burner.
330 has the sear burner.

They do sell the colored 330s (copper, green, and black) at Home Depot, at least here in Maine. This picture was taken at Home Depot.










According to my husband, the grills are assembled and they will deliver but that may be a local variation.

L


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

We just bought a Weber Genesis 310 tonight in copper....thanks to all the enablers here! LOL. I had my eyes on the Weber for years as we went thru grill after grill...so this post came just in time for me to share with the hubby all your positive comments about a Weber grill and why we should get one....
We'd probably still be grill-less but he invited family that is town over for a BBQ tomorrow and hard to have a BBQ without the BBQ 

Part of hubby's hesitation to buy a Weber is that we have never worn a grill out, we never have it long enough as we found about a one and half week of no use the critters will tear up the cover and make a nest and have babies in the grill, they chew the wiring and hoses and make a mess in there....we lost two grills this way....

I am hoping not having a grill  for two years they forgot the cozy home they had and moved on to somewhere else.  It's squirrels that lived in our grill...we have large hawks so you have to give them credit they found the perfect predator proof home to raise their young...but I hope not in the Weber...I think I will cry if they do...it will be war or sure!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Carrie. Let us know how the BBQ goes.

Maybe you'll lover your Weber so much that you'll use it all the time and as a result, the squirrels won't have a chance to get in there and build a nest. Here's hoping!

L


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

for a late father's day gift (DH had to work father's day) DH got a smoker.  It is like a grill/crock pot.  It cooks food very slowly (the highest temp is 275 degrees F) and you put wood chips to give it that nice smokey flavor.  He is currently cooking a rack of ribs, a whole chicken and some deer meat.  He's playing and having a good time.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Leslie.  I'll give Home Depot a call.  I see that they have Webers, but I also think I saw online that they charge for both assembly and delivery.  Lowes runs specials sometimes.  Seems I missed the free assembly AND free delivery; right now they only have free assembly and $75 to deliver five minutes away.  Pfffft.  But I don't know anyone with a truck.  About 15 miles away, Country True Value will give me free assembly but charge $60 to deliver.  I may go with them as they have a green in stock and maybe a black, but no copper (which is my first choice).  Lowes can't give me a colored 330 until July 3.   I believe the color 330 has porcelain enamel coated cast iron grills and maybe flavorizers also.  The burners are stainless though, which is really important.  Some people actually like the cast iron better.  The stainless will probably last longer, but that grill is quite a bit more expensive.

Carrien, I have lots of squirrels in my yard and my Weber has always been up on my deck and just under a little roof, but I have never had problems with squirrels.  I was more worried about bees getting in the tubes and clogging them up.  I read that is pretty common and I think I do have bees in there.  But I had the grill for about 20 years with no squirrels.  I hate squirrels.  Perhaps the Weber is built tighter and won't be so easy for them to penetrate.  But critters do tend to come back to the same places.  I cannot have a hanging basket in front or rear of my house as the birds make nests in there and I don't like that either.  I like baby birds and watching them take off, it's just that I find birds to be very dirty and I always think of the Hitchcock movies.  

Let us know how you make out.  I probably would have purchased this weekend, but my mom took a pretty bad fall and has been hospitalized since Friday.  They are not letting her out of bed because of a compression fracture in her spine, so it's pretty upsetting.  Cut her head open and had about a dozen stitches, two black eyes from the cut on the forehead and pretty bruised from head to toe.  She bruises easily because of a blood condition.  Anyway, no time to go shopping really.   

Prayers would be welcome for my mom as I do not see how she will be able to return home if they put her in a back brace, or at all, really.  Very sad.  She is 82.

Paula


----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All,
Oh the Weber is fantastic....it cooks so nice and fast too.....we even had two extra guests show up which was really nice and everyone raved, we made clams, potatoes and steak on the grill....delicious...and it was so nice, it heats up fast, maintains temperature, cooked the food evenly....I am sooooo pleased with it.  Hubby was impressed too....

I am hoping that the way the Weber is built with a full back panel that it will deter them but I wonder since he propane tank doesn't sit full down in the hole that may be a way in....time will tell.... We like to grill regularly but it's usually a weekend thing as weekdays our schedules are kinda crazy and we get home late.

Paula, many many prayers for your Mom, I am so sorry and I wish her a speedy recovery.  Keep us posted and many prayers heading your way.

Carrie


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Paula, let me first say that my prayers are with your mother as well.  My mom is 87 and we have experienced some similar things with her, but not as serious.  It isn't easy.  My prayers are with you too.

I have a maybe solution for your delivery issue.  Rather than pay $75 for Lowes to deliver the grill, why don't you see if you can rent a $19.99 pick up truck from U Haul.  We have to clean out our garage and haul a lot of junk and we don't have access to a truck either, so that is how we plan to do it.  It's worth looking into.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Paula*, so sorry to hear about your mom's fall. Sending prayers & healing thoughts to her & all of you. (((hugs))), Ruby


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Well, this is amazing! And I have to thank Paula for letting me know there are Weber grill restorers out there!
> 
> I put my ad up on Craigslist at 11:02 am. At 12:46 pm I received an email from Roy saying he was interested. He came over at 5:30, looked at the grill, handed me $50 and now it's gone!
> 
> ...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

So I bought a Weber yesterday and it will be delivered on Thursday.  I really wish it was coming today.  I purchased the black but am about to call them back and see if I can switch it out for the brick red.  It's quite pretty.  And the sucker is huge!  I bought the EP330 from Ace Hardware which is the painted outside, but the inside has stainless steel grills and flavorizers instead of the porcelain enamel.    It also has the sear burner, which I wanted and the side burner, which I didn't give a hoot about.  But I couldn't get the sear burner without the side burner in this particular store

So Hooray, I will soon be cooking all my meat and fish outdoors again.  Of course my LP tank cant be used so I had  to purchase a new one of those also.  Mine has the easy on extender and two different sales people told me I couldn't switch it out.  Wouldn't you know I JUST filled the tank?  It's an original tank anyway and at one fill up the guy told me it was expiring in September and that was two years ago.  So, my pocketbook hurts right now, and badly, but my stomach and my house and my safety will all flourish I am sure.

Off to switch out to the brick red if I can.  They already think I am a pain because they fixed my lawn mower and didn't sharpen the blade adequately or tell me I need a new one so I told them I would only buy the weber if they picked up and delivered and sharpened my lawn mower for free. I'll pay only if it needs a new blade.  Which I'm sure it does, as it also is 20 years old and never relplaced.  Must be a b____ to replace as everyone tells me its fine or it just needs sharpening and meanwhile it never cuts grass well.  So they relented and they also gave me a free tank of gas since I have to buy the tank from them.

But Yahoooey for a new grill.  Since the hose developed the hole, I have not and will not turn it on and I miss my grilling a lot.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Paula,

Congratulations on your new grill. I am sure you will love it!

We've had good weather but for some strange reason, my husband has not used the grill for the past three nights to cook dinner. Maybe tonight he'll be in a steak mood or something.

To answer your Craigslist question, I put it in the "appliances for sale by owner" section and listed the price as $50. I would've taken $25 but the buyer didn't haggle so I just took the money he offered. Good deal for me!

How's your mom doing? My mom fell and broke her hip in Aug 2010. Then in Feb 2011 she fell and got a compression fracture--very painful. This past April (3 days before Easter) she fell in the post office and broke her shoulder. Sigh...She was living close by but in January moved 2 hrs. away. It makes it so hard and stressful to deal with these issues long distance.

L


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No grilling for us. I look forward to go out and enjoy the fireworks.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yay for your new grill, *Corky*! I got rid of my grill last fall after we had that horrible flood. It got pretty rusted, even though it was under partial cover on my upper deck.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the prayers for my mom everyone.  She is home, which I find stunnning, and maybe the compression fracture of her vertebrae isn't as bad as they thought or something as she is complaining mostly about pain in shoulder and neck.  At the moment she is using a walker, has a visiting nurse and aide coming in and maybe a social worker.  My sister handled most of her care and when I get involved, we disagree, so I am trying to be supportive and let them make the decisions.  But I really felt assisted living was necesssary.  She has aLzheimers and my sister stayed with her for the last 1.5 years and moved out two weeks before she fell.  So I don't think it portends well for her future.  I just hope she doensn't have to break a hip in an even worse fall or develoop serious skin issues before they do something.  She doesn't do well with any ADL.  She can take a shower by herself ok, but she just won't take one period.  Not a good situation at all really.  But she is in a lot better shape than she appeared to be in the hospital.  So I do believe prayers work and I thank you all for all of them.
Paula

Ruby, you insurance should have bought you a nice new grill.  Ican't stand being without one.  I don't do a lot of fancy cookign on them either, but I do cook chicken, steak, roasts, pork tenderloins and I am going to do veggies. And Oh I do salmon on the plank too.  Exellent salmon.  

Night
Paula


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Thanks for the prayers for my mom everyone. She is home, which I find stunnning, and maybe the compression fracture of her vertebrae isn't as bad as they thought or something as she is complaining mostly about pain in shoulder and neck. At the moment she is using a walker, has a visiting nurse and aide coming in and maybe a social worker. My sister handled most of her care and when I get involved, we disagree, so I am trying to be supportive and let them make the decisions. But I really felt assisted living was necesssary. She has aLzheimers and my sister stayed with her for the last 1.5 years and moved out two weeks before she fell. So I don't think it portends well for her future. I just hope she doensn't have to break a hip in an even worse fall or develoop serious skin issues before they do something. She doesn't do well with any ADL. She can take a shower by herself ok, but she just won't take one period. Not a good situation at all really. But she is in a lot better shape than she appeared to be in the hospital. So I do believe prayers work and I thank you all for all of them.
> Paula
> 
> Ruby, you insurance should have bought you a nice new grill. Ican't stand being without one. I don't do a lot of fancy cookign on them either, but I do cook chicken, steak, roasts, pork tenderloins and I am going to do veggies. And Oh I do salmon on the plank too. Exellent salmon.
> ...


Glad to hear your mom's improving a bit, Paula. It's so hard to watch our parents age & become less independent. I hope you can all find the best resolution for her. As far as my grill, it was definitely not worth filing a claim for! I honestly don't miss it that much. However during these dog days of summer it would be nice to cook outside & not heat up my kitchen. Enjoy your new grill!


----------

